# Cat peeing on bed, often times while i'm sleeping



## Eaeelil (Feb 23, 2013)

I've recently gotten a very sweet kitten. For the first week the little guy got along really well with my other cat Pixel. Now, this kitten, Link, is peeing on my bed, or couch if i've slept on it the night before. He will not pee on anything else. I'm going to move my bed into one of the spares after I clean it out (they are currently storage rooms) since i'm always in my room since my computer is there. I would rather not do that but he won't stop!

I'll wake up and i'll be wet, this is really annoying. I first noticed it when i was relaxing in bed, about to take a nap. Link came over and snuggled up next to me. After a few minutes he got up, went under the blanket and I noticed the back of my knee was getting much warmer. I moved the blanket and yep, kitty pee all over me, the blanket and the mattress cover (thank goodness for waterproof bedbug/mite covers)

Since then it's gotten much worse, and I had him neutered the next monday (2-18-13) and i thought that'd take care of. It's now sunday and he's still at it. I've had to start barricading my door at night to keep him out since he tries to force himself through the cat door. Then he'll mewl and cry all night, i've had to squirt him with my "bad cat bottle" i keep around (just water of course) but the most i get is a nights sleep (or in last nights, 2, 4 hour intervals of silence)

The vet i talked to said that he should of stopped after neutering (going to talk to another one monday) and i was recommended some "calming spray" i bought some but haven't tried it yet since i'm not sure if thats the issue.

I'm thinking it's more of a marking me as his own deal. My other cat is perfect, Pixel is an angel who is playful and sweet. Link, is also very nice, but possibly too demanding of attention.

I'd really appreciate any help, at this point i'm really contemplating taking him to a no kill shelter. Thankfully my friends will pose as me so we can take him there since i don't live in the area

Here's a picture of the two, Link is the black one, Pixel is the tabby cat coloration (i think that's the right name for her color)


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

since you have two cats you will want AT LEAST two litter boxes. Its recommended you have as many as you have cats +1. I personally have 2 boxes for my 2 cats.

He may also not like the litter thats being used. Try that natural litter, not ones made of the little rocks, just google natural cat litter. Also if they boxes are in the same room that may be causing issues too. Sometimes you need to start them in separate rooms with covers so they feel completely separate from each other.

Hes only doing it because he has no other choice or feels like he must. Your cats might be getting along but there can always be confusion and discomfort when a cat starts using anothers box and is not use to it.


----------



## Eaeelil (Feb 23, 2013)

I've got a spare that i'm going to set up, once i clean out the spare room I'm going to set it up in there along with my bed. I read in another posting about a cat bed wetting that fixed it. 

Hopefully it won't cause anymore problems, he hasn't tried to pee on the bed today ... but he's done that before and i wake up wet.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

get the second box set up as soon as possible and let him know its there...it will make a difference believe me. I know from experience


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/170586-my-cat-peed-my-bed.html

i didn't mention it in this thread, but my cat was also peeing on me sometimes (i was bedridden and probably just in the way). he started at about 11 months old, i had one older female cat, and everyone said when i got him neutered it would stop. it didn't.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

and another thought...your current litter box...clean it thoroughly and put new litter in it along with putting the other box with it cleaned.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Just a quick recommendation for you, *Eaeelil*!

Absolutely, get that second box set up - _*for Link*_......and, fill it with this:
Cat Attract | Precious Cat Litter

Don't change the original litter (in the first box) just yet....but, do sprinkle a little of the Cat Attract (maybe a couple of tablespoonfuls) on top of the old litter - and do this a couple of times daily.

All the above....plus isolating Link for a few days with his new litter and box - is what I'd be doing.

(just as a BTW: I decided I would try out the Dr. Elsey's brand after reading lots of positive reviews on this forum...I thought I'd try it in _*only one*_ of the cats' boxes....well, "everybody" here is using the Dr. Elsey's box almost exclusively and the other boxes are hardly ever touched! I will have to stop the Dr E. temporarily, so I can use up all of the old WB I have on hand)


----------



## Jasmine12 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm just wondering if the cat has had a urinalysis done to rule out a possibly urinary tract infection.......


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Ditto the urinary infection. If you vet hasn't done a urinalysis that's your next step. Also, put the new box in your bedroom if you do keep allowing him in there, it might just be too far to go to the box you currently have.

If it has been done, or if you get one and he doesn't have a UTI it's an issue of retraining him. Since he's young that won't be too bad. You put the kitty, his box, food, water, and scratch post in the bathroom for a few weeks and DON'T let him out until he's only using the box. After 2-3 weeks let him out, but nit into your bedroom. Wait a month or two, if he doesn't go on the couch then you can try the bedroom again.

Also, you need to clean the mattress with an enzymatic cleaner, like Nature's Miracle which you can buy at petsmart. Regular cleaners won't get it clean enough that your kitten can't still smell his pee.

Good luck! Don't give up on him yet. You need to remember that it's his only way to tell you something is wrong. Maybe it's a uti, maybe his box isn't clean enough, maybe he never learned how to properly use the box.


----------



## beansandcharlie (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a cat that has bathroom issues occasionally and when she does I put her in one of our bathrooms with a litter-box for a day or two. Also I only let her in our bedrooms when we are there to supervise her. Also make sure you have several litter boxes in various locations around your house.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

If he was just neutered on the 18th, he really has not gotten all the higher testosterone levels out of his system yet. It can take up to a month for those levels to really drop, and I feel he is marking you as his and his alone. Give him a little more time. Meanwhile, removing yourself from his bad manners is a great idea and maybe even confining him to a small enclosed area at night would be the answer to your problem; just him, litter, water and a little food.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Laurul, if the picture included is current that kitten is 6 months or less, by my best guess....AKA there is unlikely to be 'higher testosterone' to be coming down. His body would have barely begun producing testosterone, so it's not at all likely to be the cause of his inappropriate peeing.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

I respectfully disagree, Librarychick. Most breeds of cats are mature at age four months enough to breed. Yes, they are more like an adolescent in terms of age and body build, but they are sexually potent. Six months is certainly full young adult and they would have a relatively high testosterone level.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

First step would still be urinalysis to be sure nothing is wrong. THEN address behavioral issues. No sense in making the animal suffer and punishing it for something it can't help.


----------



## Eaeelil (Feb 23, 2013)

I highly doubt the little ******* is sick. He's slowed down his peeing since i got the second litter box. But now he's peeing again!

This time on both of my comforters, so now for a another lovely 12 hour shift (which i was already tired since i didn't sleep well last night) tomorrow at 3am .. opps really 2 am thanks to the time change!

Well, i got a second litterbox and that has helped. He went for just over a week without peeing on anything. The time he did it seemed more of a "Hey, the litter boxes are dirty" deal. So i've been working on cleaning them more. Well, The little guy is very very needy and is making it difficult to sleep. He'll get right up on my face, purring as loud as he can and bite my nose. I keep tossing him away. Which possibly makes things worse since i have to literary toss him off the bed at times (never too hard just grab and toss off the bed)

Today i get home from work, my bed is dry, the other comforter i use is dry as the normal for the past several days so i eat my lunch and relax a bit before getting some sleep. 

Well, as a small kitten he gets hyper and starts playing around. I don't turn the heat on in the house to save money unless it's really cold (or other reasons, like right now since i'm stuck with my thinnest blankets, and forced to sleep on my couch because i'm washing my comforters) So i'm sitting on my couch messing with my computer and he starts running around and scratching rather painfully at my ankles. So i kick around and get him out from under neath the blanket and my legs. I go to use the restroom later (After cleaning the litter) and come back to my comforters both wet with cat pee. I was actually looking forward to a warm nights sleep with my comforters but nope!!! I get a cold , hard night on my couch.

I'm really getting tired of him, anyone in the lexington KY area, want a very sweet kitten that more patience them me? The little ******* is even trying to chew through my bed bug cover for my bed (which i actually need because my last roommate brought them in, and i'm too nice to sue him since it would financially destroy him). I swear, i just want it all to end sometimes, i can't get a bloody break with this little ******* peeing on everything lately.

I'm getting at wits end lately, with all of the BS in life, work and now this cat.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't understand why you don't just make the bedroom off limits to him? When my cat started peeing on my bed, I just wouldn't let her in. I keep the door closed at all times and she's allowed in only when I'm there (and awake). She peed on 2 different comforters too (I was letting the first one dry, put the 2nd on and she peed on it) - had to throw one out. 

Even if he fusses and scratches at the door for days, he'll eventually learn.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

You really do need to have him checked out by a vet before you give up on him. If he has an underlying medical condition, it needs to be treated. Some cats with UTIs or urethal blockages act out with increased activity, biting, scratching and generally being a PIA. Please get him checked.

If it is not a medical problem, I think he is really just not getting enough one on one attention. You never say you play with him. You just say you throw him off the bed or kick him out from beneath the covers. If you were to play with him for half an hour before bed time, then feed him to make him sleepy, you would probably get a good night's sleep.

Wish I was close to you. I would take the little imp in a heartbeat! He is my kind of cat.


----------



## Eaeelil (Feb 23, 2013)

I can set up another room but it'll take at least a week or more. I've got to first get everything out of the room (random crap and such left by roommates past) then spray it down for bedbugs (gotta love that roommate!) which takes at least 3 days (maybe less once the weather warms up and i can leave the window open)
I'm going to start work on it. 

After calming down a bit i did realize one thing that was the exact same in all of the instances. I have this very nice comforter that I use as either a blanket or a cover for my bed (i toss enough that it's easier to just use a big blanket) that he has peed on each time. He's peed on others but each time this one has been around. I recently brought it back from sitting in the drier for a few days. Two days after bringing it back and it's wet. (I believe it was what was really peed on this time as the other comforter wasn't as wet, nor did i see any actual wet spots, but i did react pretty quickly in throwing it in the washing machine). As annoying as it is i may have to shelf it or throw it away since it seems to be what he's going for. 

It's the only thing that has been constant in all of his "accidents" so it makes sense that if i remove that variable permanently then the peeing should follow suite.

... actually scratch that. I remembered a time or two he peed on my couch. I once had to use a towel for a blanket since all of my current blankets where wet.


----------



## Eaeelil (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry about the last post, i was really upset at the time.

I've just finished setting up my old roommates room (after tossing everything in it, a quick vacuum, and a sad realization that i really need to rent a steam cleaner again, apparently a cat i had a while back decided that one spot was a great place to pee in ... and there's a spot that's a bit encrusted and dried. Would a steam cleaner, or a carpet shampooer be better there?)

set it up as a study/bedroom and will be sleeping in there without cats. Which is sad, since its nice waking up to Pixel since she's so sweet. 

My new question now is what should i do about his inevitable crying, scratching, and general moaning to be let in while i sleep? I'm thinking about for now just spraying him every so often with my water bottle, but i'm not sure how well that would work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Yes. He needs to see the vet.

If he hasn't seen the vet you can't say for sure it isn't because he's sick. You can't just say "Chances are he's fine. So he's doing it to be a jerk." Because you DON'T KNOW. If it is UTI then nothing will change his behavior until you get him treatment.

Putting him in another room might work, IF it's not a UTI...as far as dealing with him being upset about being locked up there are a few things you can do:

1. Have a routine. Exercise, food, bed.

2. Exercise means you grab a wand toy or laser pointer and play until he's tired.

3. Don't leave food down all the time, feed him in meals so he's hungry enough to go into the room at night. Give him some food in the morning before you leave, and then the rest he'll get just at bedtime when he 'goes to bed'.

4. When he's been put away you just need to ignore any crying or fussing. Every time he fusses and you open the door you're teaching him that the door will open if he cries...so he'll just cry MORE.

My honest opinion is that you need to be more patient, understanding and compassionate with this kitten. He's still young and he's going to make mistakes. None of these things are things he's doing on purpose, cats (and especially kittens) just don't do that. He's doing it for a reason, and it's your job as an adult human to find out why and fix it. Not to get mad and upset when he makes a mistake.


----------



## parkersmom (Feb 21, 2013)

Put a shower curtain or two on the bed. I did it and my cat stopped peeing on the bed. Sometimes they like how absorbant a bed or fabric is. That way, clean up is a lot easier if they do it too.


----------

